# Guitar frequency range



## Leuchty (Oct 12, 2008)

What is generally the frequency range for seven strings?


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends on how theyre tuned.

All I know is that the low A on a seven string is 55hz.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 12, 2008)

Lo B is ~64 hz, open high E is ~160haz and high e at 24 fret is ~640 haz.
B1 to E6


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks heaps guys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 12, 2008)

Mainly general knowledge, tuning, recording, EQing, etc.


----------



## damigu (Oct 12, 2008)

on the high end, the effective top frequency for guitars is ~12kHz.
(that's why most EQ pedals stop at 11 or 12kHz)

most of what's beyond that can be EQed out without even noticing a difference. distortion changes that, though.


----------

